# Actual Supervisor Quotes



## Trinity (Jul 10, 2004)

These may be useful some time. 

Actual Supervisor Quotes

These are actual supervisor quotes taken from employee performance evaluations: 

1. "Since my last report this employee has reached rock bottom and started to dig." 
2. "I would not allow this employee to breed." 
3. "This employee is really not much of a has-been, but more of a definitely won't be." 
4. "Works well when under constant supervision and cornered like a rat in a trap." 
5. "When she opens her mouth it seems it is only to change feet." 
6. "He would be out of his depth in a parking lot puddle." 
7. "This young lady has delusions of adequacy." 
8. "He sets low personal standards and then consistently fails to achieve them." 
9. "This employee is depriving a village somewhere of an idiot." 
10. "This employee should go far, the sooner he starts the better." 
11. "Got a full six pack but lacks the plastic thing to hold it all together." 
12. "A gross ignoramus - 144 time worse than an ordinary ignoramus." 
13. "He doesn't have ulcers but he is a carrier." 
14. "I would like to go hunting with him sometime." 
15. "He's been working with glue too much." 
16. "He would argue with a signpost." 
17. "He brings a lot of joy whenever he leaves the room." 
18. "When his IQ reaches 50 he should sell." 
19. "If you see two people talking and one looks bored, he is the other one." 
20. "A photographic memory but with the lens cap glued on." 
21. "A prime candidate for natural de-selection." 
22. "Donated his brain to science before he was done using it." 
23. "Gates are down, lights are flashing but the train isn't coming." 
24. "He's got two brains, one is lost and the other is out looking for it." 
25. "If he were any more stupid he'd have to be watered twice a week." 
26. "If you gave him a penny for his thoughts you would get change." 
27. "If you stand close enough to him you can hear the ocean." 
28. "It's hard to believe that he beat out 1,000,000 other sperm." 
29. "One neuron short of a synapse." 
30. "Some drink from the fountain of knowledge, he only gargled." 
31. "It takes him 2 hours to watch 60 Minutes." 
32. "The wheel is turning but the hamster is dead."


----------



## Said1 (Jul 13, 2004)

That was funny, there were a few I must remember!


----------



## Annie (Jul 13, 2004)

Those were great! Especially #1!


----------



## Said1 (Jul 13, 2004)

I liked #28. I've committed it to memory for future use.


----------



## rourseZep (Nov 9, 2009)

What's up everyone, I'm new to the forum and just wanted to say hey. Hopefully I posted this in the right section!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Nov 9, 2009)

_That_ was funny.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Nov 9, 2009)

rourseZep said:


> What's up everyone, I'm new to the forum and just wanted to say hey. Hopefully I posted this in the right section!



Hi RZ and welcome.  Might want to post in the Introduce Yourself forum to say hey!  

Introduce Yourself - US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Annie (Nov 9, 2009)

rourseZep said:


> What's up everyone, I'm new to the forum and just wanted to say hey. Hopefully I posted this in the right section!



Welcome troll!


----------



## Annie (Nov 9, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> rourseZep said:
> 
> 
> > What's up everyone, I'm new to the forum and just wanted to say hey. Hopefully I posted this in the right section!
> ...



Having seen Zoom's post, I'll hold off anymore. Hope this poster says, "Hey" before digging up more old threads.


----------

